# help identifying plants. cause i'm a fool



## derf (May 7, 2007)

in the process of makeing the flowering part of my grow box i've lost trake of all my strains. i've located my nigerian but i cant find my white widdow and durban poision. anyway to tell wich is which. i got some 5 leaf and some 7 leaf plants which is which? wish i hadn't moved everything before i labeled them. live and learn right.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 7, 2007)

There is no way to tell the strain by looking at the plant. Nowadays everything is a hybrid.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2007)

Beats me, but good luck dude.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 8, 2007)

there is absolutely no way to tell..
this is why you should label your plants


----------



## DLtoker (May 8, 2007)

Once flowering you can tell... But is it really _that_ important to know?


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 8, 2007)

Dunno dude, but that avatar nearly made me bring my food up :bolt:


----------



## derf (May 8, 2007)

alright alrgith i'll change the damn toes! and no i supose its not that important what strain it is......live and learn.


----------



## derf (May 8, 2007)

ya happy.....


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2007)

Haha.  Are those your pretty toes?


----------



## derf (May 8, 2007)

i painted em!


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

lol officer thats her i swear them are her toes lmao lol


----------



## T-Bone (May 9, 2007)

Feet are cool, everyone has thier thing i guess, but this is fun part, when you have to decide which strain is which, segregate each plant and cure them, have a little toke party and write down the flavor, high, and smell of the girls, based on those descriptions, you should be able to come to a conclusion.  white widow is aminly indica and will lay you out, preety much medicinal, and Durban will give you an up buzz with almost energy, so i have read based on seed strain descriptions. good luck.
~T-Bone


----------

